# Wago PFC200 eRuntime ModBus - Variable nicht les-/beschreibbar



## shg (4 Oktober 2020)

Hallo liebes Forum,

folgende Problemstellung:

Ein Controller 750-8212 (PFC200) wird als ModBus-Slave konfiguriert;
Verwendetes System: eCockpit / eRuntime;
Der ModBus-Master ist generisch (z. B. ein PC);

Mein Wunsch ist es, eine Applikations-Variable durch ModBus schreiben UND lesen zu lassen;
Der Wert dieser Variablen soll also von außen durch ModBus gesetzt werden können und wenn sie
im Programm verändert wird, soll dieser neue veränderte Zustand dann durch ModBus von außen gelesen werden können
und zwar unter *ein und derselben* ModBus-Adresse!

Unter eCockpit kann man im Variablen-Konfigurator des Slaves nur Variablen entweder als Ausgang oder als Eingang definieren
und zwar jeweils mit einer separaten (*nicht der gleichen*) ModBus-Adresse.

Die Funktion soll ähnlich einem z. B. ModBus-RTU-Gerät sein bei dem ja nur eine ModBus-Adresse angegeben wird, von der Daten des Gerätes gelesen und bei Bedarf auch geschrieben werden können.

Die Hoffnung, einen Merker-Bereich wie bei der V2-Runtime verwenden zu können, wurde durch intensives Studium des Handbuchs
zerschlagen - bei der eRuntime verhält sich wohl einiges anders.

Muss ich nun wirklich um z. B. einen Schalter über ModBus zu setzen und abzufragen, zwei Variablen mit zwei ModBus-Adressen verwenden oder (und das ist wahrscheinlicher) habe ich etwas übersehen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe...!

Stefan


----------



## Blockmove (5 Oktober 2020)

Als Alternative zu den integrierten Modbus-Funktionen gibt es bei eCockpit Funktionsbausteine für Modbus Master oder Slave.
Damit kannst du die Funktion wie gewünscht umsetzen.
Bei meinem Umstieg auf eCockpit, habe ich Modbus rausgeworfen und auf OPC UA umgestellt.
Funktioniert ohne Probleme


----------



## Tobsucht (5 Oktober 2020)

Hallo Stefan,

der Modbus Feldbuskonfigurator unterstützt den bidirektionalen Zugriff auf den gleichen Datenpunkt nicht. Vom Programm aus, kann entweder nur gelesen oder geschrieben werden.
Daher würde ich einen Server aus der Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus verwenden. In den Holding Registern ist ein bidirektionaler Zugriff möglich.

Grüße


----------



## shg (5 Oktober 2020)

Ich danke Euch beiden sehr für Eure schnellen und guten Antworten! Ich habe beide Varianten ausprobiert und es klappt sehr gut!
Es lohnt sich bestimmt Zeit in OPC UA zu stecken - dennoch werden ich in diesem Fall bei ModBus bleiben (müssen).

Viele Grüße

Stefan


----------

